# UltraX theme patcher!!



## Monkey3r (May 22, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I recently experienced the Windows 8.1 update,
it has clashed with my ultraX theme patcher, due to overwritten dll files,

now my boot screen is blinking black, it does not boot past my computers samsung logo, i have tried to use a sytem restore but that seems to be corrupted, is there any way to fix this without resetting my system???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have your Windows 8 Install CD?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

At bootup trying pressing* F8*. In the Advanced Boot menu try *Last Known Good Configuration*. If that doesn't work try *Safe Mode with Networking*. Then Uninstall what you have done before. Other then that, you will need a Windows DVD.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The time Windows 8 looks for the F8 key is so quick that actually getting into it is nearly impossible.

Shift + F8 works on some machines but not all.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Or if a laptop *FN +F8*


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Mine is F9 brings up the Boot from CD, Repair Windows etc. weird.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I worked on a Toshiba that was *FN+F11*. It had the boot priority menu and a link to boot into Setup (Bios)


----------

